# Still not done...dammit!(pic HEAVY)



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

So last year at this time I was done with the Big A. I've also been saying that for the last month this year, and yet I find myself plying those clear waters on my days off. I hit it this weekend and fishing was good. The flow has been rock [email protected] 1200cfs, but water temps are still a cold 34*. Fishing is still very much in a winter pattern, with slow wood holes fishing best. You may find an eager fish or two in select deep gravel runs, but that's on the right day or in the right conditions. Numbers are good, with plenty of winter holdovers around and a spattering of fresh-run spring fish. I've hooked 33 steelhead the last two weekends, and that's not counting any skips! I was 11-14 this Friday, but only 5-5 yesterday. Suckers and walleye were hooked as well, so spring is coming.

Pressure is about the same as it's been for awhile, but gets kinda like a zoo on the weekend. I can't remember seeing so many boats launch in the upper? Where did they all come from..lol! The middle launch was jam packed too. Despite the frustrations crowds can bring, it is important that the DNR is seeing the angler hours and effort on the river. The creel guy was down there both days, although not at the best times to collect data. We all hate the crowds, but they are a must in order for our side to receive plants, as well as having maintenance and upgrades done. It's a two-edged sword. Here's the pics:


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

really enjoying the pictures wish i was out now!


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice work!!!! My in-laws have a cottage 1 mile south of the mouth. I always end up fishing the west side of the state because that is what I am familiar with and I never really hear real good reports from The AS. But, I am starting g to think I should try this river for some steelhead! I have a free place to stay and it is really close to the river!!! May I ask did you use flies? You do not have to answer that. Again, nice work!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

michi-man said:


> Nice work!!!! My in-laws have a cottage 1 mile south of the mouth. I always end up fishing the west side of the state because that is what I am familiar with and I never really hear real good reports from The AS. But, I am starting g to think I should try this river for some steelhead! I have a free place to stay and it is really close to the river!!! May I ask did you use flies? You do not have to answer that. Again, nice work!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Lots of fish are taken out of that river on flies drift fishing. I think they will bite just about anything just get it as close to wood or other cover as you can.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice job! Thanks for the report. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice report saw him land some beautiful fish yesterday!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Despite the ahole in the red boat with a winter top on plane its a no wake river hopefully u come by me again have a supersoaker ready with ur name on it 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

michi-man said:


> Nice work!!!! My in-laws have a cottage 1 mile south of the mouth. I always end up fishing the west side of the state because that is what I am familiar with and I never really hear real good reports from The AS. But, I am starting g to think I should try this river for some steelhead! I have a free place to stay and it is really close to the river!!! May I ask did you use flies? You do not have to answer that. Again, nice work!!


A lot of people abandoned the East side when the kings crashed and the steelhead runs had dropped off due to heavy cormorant predation. There were a few flashes of decent fishing between 2005-2009, but nothing consistent. The runs and health of the fish have increased each year since 2010. Last year and this year have both been very good. 

A lot of guys still head West, but that is their loss. I believe it's a confidence thing, and I'm very, very confident on the Au Sable river. When a shore guy like myself is hooking 14 fish in a trip, that can't be looked at as bad fishing. That rivals anything on the West side. I've averaged probably 5 fish all winter long, which is steady fishing. Some days are better, some are worse; just like anywhere.



Shift7609 said:


> Despite the ahole in the red boat with a winter top on plane its a no wake river hopefully u come by me again have a supersoaker ready with ur name on it


Was that down below the WP? I saw some clown in a red boat around HB's that was motoring all over the place. It looked like the dude was looking for fish instead of just reading the water? He'd motor around, stop, throw out some chum, then bust out the pin rig and proceed to catch nothing(atleast when I was watching him). Never saw him before on the AS. Then again, there's a lot of characters that seem like they're coming from another side to the Au Sable.

Those were some nice fish that you landed as well Mike; that fat hennie on the retrieve was cool :lol:!


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

I saw him above wp twice and he was ripping on plane past both times i was a little upset. But yea that hen was crazy!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

We got my Buddy his first landed steel this am nice hen 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

I know for a fact after being on the Manistee this weekend, the AS may not be as big, but definitely offers a lot of great fishing opportunities especially for us shore guys, I'll take the East over the West any day of the week!

This year I made the AS my "home stream", and have met a lot of great SPORTSMEN along the way, Jon included. Would be nice to see the fishing become even better, but it's plenty good now fellas.

J.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice report Jon but your killing me.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

I think I am convinced. I am going to make a trip next year to the AS. Thanks for the info guys.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hamburger man (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice fish


----------



## coach S (Sep 20, 2011)

Dude, I need to fish with you1  I'm learning though slowly but surely


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome fish guys, I gotta get out there, I'm getting spring steelie fever! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Great report! Heading that way next weekend with a buddy of mine. The AuSable is one of my favorite rivers and I for one am glad that so many guys head west. More river to fish and less competition!

Happy fishing!

Regards,
John

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice fish bro!!! 

I think I'm finally going to be up that way this saturday, first day steelie fishing all season. Been a weird year, to say the least......

Thanks for the report man, I always enjoy the read!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Great report and pics as always Jon. Your going to make me go buy some waders and start taking it back up with pics like those! Beautiful fish! Thanks for sharing. Natural baits or bugs? I use to always just fish waxies,spawn, and wigglers early,and broke out the latex and spring wigglers when it warmed up. Don't know how much its changed up there, but got some nice memories of no sleep running up there to chase em.


----------

